# Chesapeake Bay Wedding Photos



## skiboarder72 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have to say, it's been 10 years since I've shot my first wedding and I owe a lot of my training here to thephotoforum. You guys have passionately critiqued my work from day one, so it's an honor to post some of my latest work here as well. As always, feedback/comments/insights are always welcome.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 28, 2016)

Continued...


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks again guys! As always, feedback/comments/insights are always welcome. If you are interested you can view the original post and backstory on my blog here: Chesapeake Bay Beach Club Maryland Wedding Photos


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2016)

Felt like I was there but I am not drunk.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 29, 2016)

An absolutely stunning set of images.  Well done!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 29, 2016)

Beautiful work.  You definitely captured the joy and emotion of the day.  I especially like the group bridesmaid shots and the one of the b&g dancing in almost silhouette.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2016)

Excellent set!


----------



## Destin (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Impressive! I'm sure they're thrilled with the photos!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 30, 2016)

I am NO pro so cannot give any advice, but those look superb to me!
( how far from Irmo, S.C. Are you? )


----------



## Kingston75 (Dec 18, 2016)

Gorgeous !  I absolutely loved going through all those images.  Great work


----------

